# best music playing software



## Pragadheesh (Sep 26, 2006)

hi frenz,
i want a good player (which can maintain the media library at its best)to hear songs.. have tried Media Player11 , Winamp 5.25,Real Player etc.. Nothing is up to d satisfactory level.

I'm more concerned in Maintaining the media library. 
so help me in some softwares which can efficiently manage the songs in a system and whose media library really rockzzzz!!!!!


----------



## JGuru (Sep 26, 2006)

You can try *Musicmatch Jukebox*. Download it from here

 *graphics.musicmatch.com/graphics/screenshot_pc_10_lg_6.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 26, 2006)

Winamp Man Winamp

Download Link: www.winamp.com


----------



## Sykora (Sep 26, 2006)

iTunes


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 26, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> iTunes


Are you sure..?? 
I rate iTunes as the worst program ever made..!! 
I prefer winamp. Winamp library is quite good..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Sep 26, 2006)

Musicmatch is quite a resource hog too.


----------



## Sykora (Sep 27, 2006)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Are you sure..??
> I rate iTunes as the worst program ever made..!!
> I prefer winamp. Winamp library is quite good..



It's probably personal preference. I've had bad experiences with winamp, while everything moved smoothly when I used iTunes.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2006)

If you were unsatisfied by WMP 11's Library, god save you.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2006)

*winamp* is good but not satisfied with that . Then try *musicmatch jukebox*


----------



## AshishSharma (Sep 27, 2006)

WMP 11 looks fresh works perfectly and has all the features U can ask for 
Well if not install some Add-In's 

BYW can nyone suggest some nice Visualisation for WMP11, I've not found nything except "Energy Bliss" worth trying so far


----------



## hikapil (Sep 27, 2006)

Real Player


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 27, 2006)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> WMP 11 looks fresh works perfectly and has all the features U can ask for
> Well if not install some Add-In's
> 
> BYW can nyone suggest some nice Visualisation for WMP11, I've not found nything except "Energy Bliss" worth trying so far



Try this link: *www.customize.org/list/visplugs


----------



## shaunak (Sep 27, 2006)

Windows media plaver 11 for visual experience
Vlc media player for multi format support.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2006)

Media Monkey for its Library Management & Auto Shut Down Mode.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 27, 2006)

Winamp anyday .... superbly customizable ... something i want ... and specially the plugins that u can get to enhance ur audio experience ...


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

i tunes is good .... only itunes 7 is a little unstable other than that it is a decent program ..... winamp is a good player but i dont prefer its media library ....


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

winamp is de best soln.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 27, 2006)

Try iTunes 7 it is gr8


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

itunes 7 is unstable


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 27, 2006)

Winamp is best for playing. But it does not have a good library management. 
I would rather recommend MediaMonkey.It is one of the popular Audio media player available for free download. 

Features:
1.Autovolume leveller
2.Good maintainance of library
3.Better management of audio tags
4.One of the best feature is, you can use Winamp as the drive engine to play songs!! So better library management + quality of playback!

Download at: *www.mediamonkey.com/


Cheers


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 27, 2006)

Nero Showtime is also good !


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 5, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Try this link: *www.customize.org/list/visplugs



Thanks dude but all the visualizations available are for Winamp nothing for Windows Media Player


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 5, 2006)

The best... Foobar !!


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Light and Best: WINAMP !!! 

Heavy and Best: JRiver Media Center (formerly Media Jikebox).

Worst of all Players: RealPlayer and ITunes !!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2006)

itunes is not a music player its only for transferring songs to ur pod ....


----------



## rohan (Oct 5, 2006)

Winamp 4evr


----------



## hellknight (Oct 5, 2006)

For audio files-iTunes Rocks. No other, i mean no other has full features on the free version such as music store, graphic equalizer, transcoding etc
For Video files-VLC Media Player. It plays any kind of file, no need of codecs


----------



## desijays (Oct 11, 2006)

anyday, anytime, anywhere....... you can count on VLC. if you need proof, try the portable version that needs no installation.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 11, 2006)

I use K-Lite code pack and it does the job perfectly!  
Nothing else is required.....


----------



## pops (Oct 11, 2006)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Light and Best: WINAMP !!!
> 
> Heavy and Best: JRiver Media Center (formerly Media Jikebox).
> 
> Worst of all Players: RealPlayer and ITunes !!!!



am with you...

Winamp is the best.
as it light, comes with wide range of media type (build in), good playback quality  etc..
Play media type like AACPlus (The MP3 Killer!) and then compare with other...


----------



## desijays (Oct 11, 2006)

pops said:
			
		

> am with you...
> 
> Winamp is the best.
> as it light, comes with wide range of media type (build in), good playback quality  etc..
> Play media type like AACPlus (The MP3 Killer!) and then compare with other...




MP3 is not gonna go away soon mate. cos AACPlus is sony's proprietary format. And I don't think the music community would want to depend on a another corporation's format.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 11, 2006)

(WIN)amp is the best


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Oct 11, 2006)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Are you sure..??
> I rate iTunes as the worst program ever made..!!
> I prefer winamp. Winamp library is quite good..


yes, except for transferring music to your ipod, itunes is not at all a good choice.


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nothing can beat winamp and wmp11
i think winamp's music library is very good, very fast,lakhs of skins, internet tv in 5.08, radio (Shoutcast).

WMP is best to play videos,hundreds of visulations, exellent media library, URGE to buy music, rip cd, rite cd

Does ur media player give so many things as winamp & WMP

WMP & WINAMP rox, nothing can beat them in its class!!!


----------



## 7monk (Oct 11, 2006)

Windows Media Player 10


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 11, 2006)

Winamp rox!!!


----------



## adit_sen (Oct 12, 2006)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Are you sure..??
> I rate iTunes as the worst program ever made..!!
> I prefer winamp. Winamp library is quite good..



Amen to that!


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 12, 2006)

QCDplayer is good... But it doesnt have music library..


----------



## pops (Oct 12, 2006)

Am sorry I don’t know aacPlus is the property of sony. 
But as far I know Ericsson Mobile Platform licensed for aacPlus v2 in 1995. When it comes to the use of such adv. coding technology, manufacture like Nokia, Motorola, Samsung, Siemens and Sony Ericsson etc are already lunched in their devices, it depends upon u to take the advantage of such code or not. 

Most of the music company only looking at market and public demand not the technology. They have to change when we change, take a look even a regular CD with 100 MP3 songs is not easily digestible to most of us.  When it said 400 number of MP3pro in same CD then what will happen… Hence it will take some time for us to leave old strategy.

All the credit goes to: *www.codingtechnologies.com
			*drm.org
			*ebu.ch

sorry Pragadheesh it is out of ur topic.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 12, 2006)

pops said:
			
		

> Am sorry I don’t know aacPlus is the property of sony.
> But as far I know Ericsson Mobile Platform licensed for aacPlus v2 in 1995. When it comes to the use of such adv. coding technology, manufacture like Nokia, Motorola, Samsung, Siemens and Sony Ericsson etc are already lunched in their devices, it depends upon u to take the advantage of such code or not.
> 
> Most of the music company only looking at market and public demand not the technology. They have to change when we change, take a look even a regular CD with 100 MP3 songs is not easily digestible to most of us.  When it said 400 number of MP3pro in same CD then what will happen… Hence it will take some time for us to leave old strategy.
> ...




If you were aware that it is out of topic, then why did you post it? Please keep the forum clean and tidy. Junk anywhere is an absolute no no.


----------



## niks999 (Oct 17, 2006)

Windows Media Player 11 + DFX Sound Enhancer
This is the best combination dude!!!


----------



## rup (Oct 17, 2006)

hey....buddy u can try "Quintessential Player".....it's very good.....


----------



## konstAnt (Oct 17, 2006)

This is nothing very much interesting. Perhaps the best music playing software is Waneez


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 17, 2006)

I Use WMP11 in Windows and amaroK in Linux, Only cuz both offer Fantastic Library Management..


----------



## kinjo (Oct 18, 2006)

i like foobar the best....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 18, 2006)

Foobar2k  ..


----------



## mikeon (Oct 18, 2006)

Windows media player 11's library is good. It's good if you have many albums bcoz of the album art/thumbnail view


----------

